# How could I find linux-libaio ?



## happyzik (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to BSD, so sorry if I'm missing something obvious...
Well, I need an Oracle SQL*Plus. I've downloaded the Linux version, loaded the linux (4)module for the kernel, installed emulators/linux_base-c6 from pkg and brandelf(1)'ed the Oracle binaries and libs.

I guess I'm on the right way, but I'm still missing libaio, which is an SQL*Plus requirement:


```
% ./sqlplus
./sqlplus: error while loading shared libraries: libaio.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

% ldd sqlplus
sqlplus:
    libsqlplus.so => /usr/home/zik/oracle/instantclient_12_1/libsqlplus.so (0x2806a000)
    libclntsh.so.12.1 => /usr/home/zik/oracle/instantclient_12_1/libclntsh.so.12.1 (0x28129000)
    libclntshcore.so.12.1 => /usr/home/zik/oracle/instantclient_12_1/libclntshcore.so.12.1 (0x2a4be000)
    libnnz12.so => /usr/home/zik/oracle/instantclient_12_1/libnnz12.so (0x2a728000)
    libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0x2ab81000)
    libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0x2ab86000)
    libpthread.so.0 => /lib/libpthread.so.0 (0x2abb0000)
    libnsl.so.1 => /lib/libnsl.so.1 (0x2abcb000)
    librt.so.1 => /lib/librt.so.1 (0x2abe6000)
    libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0x2abef000)
    libons.so => /usr/home/zik/oracle/instantclient_12_1/libons.so (0x2ad87000)
    /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x28049000)
    libaio.so.1 => not found
    libaio.so.1 => not found
```

Unfortunately, I can't find it in packages:


```
# pkg search linux | grep aio
#
```

What could I do to make this SQL*Plus work? Maybe I should try to find a 32 bits libaio on the internet, but it sounds like a dirty way to do :/

Thanks for your help or advices!


----------

